# BMW iDrive screen marks



## titanflux (Mar 7, 2010)

I've just picked up a 'new' car (2008 X6) and the professional nav idrive screen is somewhat marked. At first I thought it was a silicone dash shine that has been used and built up - perhaps it is - but it hasn't come off with a clean MF and some spectacle lens cleaner. If it is build up, what's best and safe to remove in these screens?

As I know these screens are pretty sensitive I also wonder whether the middle portion's anti-glare coating has been removed by poor cleaning products/technique. In which case I will want to remove it all and put on an anti-glare matt screen protector (I have a spare for my iPad which I can cut to size)

It sort of looks scratched in some parts, but actually it's not - it's very smooth.

Many thanks in advance guys.


----------



## Tomukas (Oct 21, 2008)

Looks like anti glare coating was removed , some people who don't know a **** about detailing use amonia based window cleaners to clean navi screens which lead to this situation


----------



## titanflux (Mar 7, 2010)

Tomukas said:


> Looks like anti glare coating was removed , some people who don't know a **** about detailing use amonia based window cleaners to clean navi screens which lead to this situation


Mmm.. That was my gut feeling. I need to decide whether to try and remove it all somehow without damaging the surface or just put on a screen protector without doing that first in the hope that it covers it up well.


----------



## Tomukas (Oct 21, 2008)

titanflux said:


> Mmm.. That was my gut feeling. I need to decide whether to try and remove it all somehow without damaging the surface or just put on a screen protector without doing that first in the hope that it covers it up well.


I'm think just remove whats left around corners gently wiping it and put screen protector you can't damage more maybe this help

http://www.e90post.com/forums/showthread.php?t=666066


----------



## titanflux (Mar 7, 2010)

I've done the whole screen with a MF and specs cleaner, so it's clean as a whistle but stays as in the photos...


----------



## podgas (Apr 4, 2010)

There is a durability issue with some iDrive screens.
I would refine yours and use one of these.
Vikuiti screen protector DQCM30 for BMW iDrive 10.2": Amazon.co.uk: Electronics


----------



## Tomukas (Oct 21, 2008)

Yeah then just try to put screen protector , don't forget to upload pictures after! :thumb:


----------



## titanflux (Mar 7, 2010)

I'm not sure what to refine it with that wont damage it. I've seen mention of SRP and autosol but scared to try!

Then I'll use the power support iPad anti glare film I have which is non-adhesive. If that doesn't work so well (as its designed for shiny glass) then ill try http://protectionfilms24.com/articl...idrive-8,8-zoll-navigation-system-123187.html


----------



## titanflux (Mar 7, 2010)

Well.....

I couldn't bring myself to potentially trash a £2000 screen by using an abrasive polish of any sort so I found a MediaDevil anti glare matt finish iPad protector that I had forgotten about (no idea where my Power Support one went). After measuring up it was clear I could get two goes out of an iPad protector, even with the home screen button. So I thought I'll give it a go without doing anything to the screen other than a clean.

Wow! All the marks totally gone. No need to remove the rest of the OEM anti glare coating at all! It now looks like new, albeit a shade less bright perhaps - hard to tell until I use it properly. But now easy to see and no inconsistent reflections, etc.

It certainly looks OEM from the matt/anti glare finish point of view and there's just a couple of micro bubbles which will hopefully smooth out with the heat from the screen.

I wasn't even sure it would stick to a non-glass finish without the adhesive of one of the idrive-specific films, plus it works out cheaper too. So chuffed...


























If I re-do at at some point I would make it about 0.5-1.0mm smaller around each edge as there is a slight edge to the LCD display.


----------

